# Cách phòng bệnh cúm trong những ngày trời mưa lạnh



## thuypham (6/8/18)

Để đảm bảo được điều trị cúm kịp thời, bạn cần phải biết các triệu chứng của cúm để biết khi nào cần liên hệ với bác sĩ.

*Cách phòng bệnh cúm trong những ngày trời mưa lạnh *
Cảm cúm là những bệnh thường gặp trong những ngày mưa gió. Cả người lớn và trẻ em đều có nguy cơ mắc bệnh do thay đổi thời tiết. Trong điều kiện khí hậu này, phòng bệnh sẽ tốt hơn chữa bệnh.






_Cách phòng bệnh cúm trong những ngày trời mưa lạnh (Ảnh minh họa)_
​*Uống nước để phòn trị cảm cúm*
Một trong những biện pháp khắc phục cúm đơn giản và tốt nhất là uống nước thường xuyên nhất có thể. Nếu bạn bị buồn nôn hoặc ói mửa, nên thường xuyên nhâm nhi nước. Nếu thấy bất kì dấu hiệu mất nước nào như dưới đây: Da khô, khô miệng, khát, tiểu ít đi, nước tiểu sẫm màu, tim đập nhanh, chuột rút cơ, nhức đầu, hoặc giảm mồ hôi... thì cần bổ sung nước kịp thời để bệnh nhanh tiến triển tốt.

*Dùng nghệ để trị ngứa họng do cảm cúm*
Từ rất lâu, củ nghệ là gia vị không thể thiếu trong các món ăn truyền thống Ấn Độ. Và điều này không phải là không có lý do. Loại củ đầy ma thuật này là một chất khử trùng tuyệt vời và chứa nhiều loại dầu dễ bay hơi. Nếu bị ngứa cổ họng thì trà nghệ chính là giải pháp.

*Bổ sung probiotics*
Probiotics là những vi khuẩn có lợi giúp giữ cho ruột khỏe mạnh và khỏe mạnh, do đó tăng cường hệ thống miễn dịch của bạn. Bạn nên bắt đầu dùng probiotic trước khi bị cúm, đặc biệt là nếu bạn tiếp xúc với người bị ốm. Nếu đường tiêu hóa của bạn không được bảo vệ đầy đủ, bạn sẽ có nhiều khả năng bị bệnh. Probiotics đặc biệt hữu ích cho khả năng miễn dịch của trẻ em, đặc biệt là trong những tháng mùa đông [8].Khi lựa chọn probiotic, hãy thử chọn một loại vi khuẩn có chứa cả vi khuẩn Lactobacillus và Bifidobacterium. Probiotic có trong các sản phẩm sữa chua.

*Trà mật ong, chanh*
Trong khi bạn đang dưỡng ẩm bằng nước, hãy uống thêm một tách trà nóng với mật ong và chanh hữu cơ. Tách trà này không chỉ ngon mà còn giàu vitamin, giúp xoa dịu đau họng. Mật ong cũng hữu ích trong việc làm giảm và trị ho của bạn.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

